# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Se vende servicio de aguas

## ben-amar

Lunes, 11/4/2011, 06:28 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad
REPORTAJE: vida&artes
Se vende servicio de aguas
Las Administraciones privatizan parte de las compañías de suministro por la crisis - La cesión abre el debate sobre si beneficia al ciudadano o a las empresas

RAÚL LIMÓN 11/04/2011

Se acabó el ladrillo y hace falta dinero. Los Ayuntamientos y alguna comunidad autónoma, como es el caso de Madrid con el Canal de Isabel II, tienen que hacer frente a gastos, inversiones y compromisos sin fondos. La solución que proponen es vender. Los servicios de agua, como ya lo fueron los de basuras, están en oferta. Los municipios consiguen dinero y se quitan de encima el mantenimiento del personal, las obligaciones de gestión y la responsabilidad de subir las tarifas. Las empresas se hacen con un mercado sin competencia local y con un usuario seguro y permanente. El sector empresarial defiende la bondad de su incorporación. Pero en países como Bolivia, esta política terminó en un enfrentamiento con muertos hace una década. En algunas ciudades europeas se perpetúa el conflicto y termina con un rescate, como es el reciente caso de París. En España, la mitad de los servicios de agua son ya privados o participados por empresas. El debate está abierto.
Las Administraciones argumentan que solo traspasan la gestión de los servicios al sector privado, mientras la mayoría de la sociedad, en muchos casos, sigue siendo pública. Creen que los grupos empresariales son más eficaces en un mundo de mercado, ayudan a sanear los déficits presupuestarios con el canon que pagan por la concesión, generan inversiones que mejoran la calidad de los servicios, aportan innovación y reducen los costes de la gestión publica.

No opina así Pedro Arrojo, profesor de Análisis Económico en Zaragoza y premio Goldman de Medio Ambiente. "Entra dinero fresco y el Ayuntamiento se quita un muerto de encima", resume. Arrojo, también miembro de la Fundación Cultura del Agua, asegura que ni siquiera la concesión parcial "garantiza el control real". "Y volver atrás es muy difícil y costoso", advierte.

Las entidades agrupadas en la Asociación Española de Operadores Públicos de Abastecimiento y Saneamiento (Aeopas) niegan que ninguna de las bondades que defienden las Administraciones concesionarias y las entidades privadas sean exclusivas de las empresas. "Lo hacemos igual y más transparente", afirma tajante Jaime Morell, gerente del Consorcio de Aguas de Sevilla y secretario general de Aeopas. "Las empresas, cuando consiguen financiación, lo hacen con el respaldo de las tarifas durante los más de 20 años que dura la concesión. Es decir, dos décadas de ingresos permanentes y asegurados. Lo mismo podemos hacer nosotros, como se hace en Holanda, donde no existe la participación privada en estas empresas".

Morell afirma que, además, la supuesta competitividad tampoco es real. Asegura que las empresas compiten por hacerse con la concesión, pero que una vez que la obtienen, durante muchos años no tienen que competir. Se hacen con un "monopolio natural y sin riesgo".

Los beneficios directos no son muy elevados, según reconocen todas las partes, ya que las tarifas están muy ajustadas y su subida supone un conflicto político. En la mayoría de los casos, si el precio que paga el usuario no cubre el gasto, se recurre a la subvención. Pero existen numerosas repercusiones colaterales. De entrada, las empresas participan de un mercado "fiable" con clientes y pagos asegurados, algo que en las circunstancias económicas actuales es un activo importante. "El agua es un refugio financiero", afirma Arrojo.

Además, según Aeopas, una vez conseguida la concesión, las empresas que forman parte de entidades complejas -la mayoría forman parte de grupos empresariales y multinacionales-, se compran a sí mismas la tecnología, los suministros y las obras necesarias. No están sometidas a las mismas exigencias de publicidad y concurrencia que las entidades públicas, por lo que no están obligadas a contratar por concurso. Por último, ellos cobran de forma regular y pueden pagar a proveedores con más plazo. Ya solo con el manejo de tesorería, tienen beneficios, añade Morell.

Arrojo, el economista de la Fundación Cultura del Agua, cree que la incorporación de la iniciativa privada también refleja una situación social donde se cree que "el mercado es la solución": "La idea de que el funcionario es un parásito y los impuestos son malos da como resultado una mitificación del mercado y una anorexización de la función pública". "Frente a estas circunstancias, las Administraciones se encuentran con que cada vez se le pide más y cada vez tienen menos. Entonces se venden los muebles, pero la hipoteca es para los que vienen detrás", añade.

Roque Gistau disiente de la mayoría de opiniones de los representantes de los operadores públicos. Es presidente de la Asociación Española de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamiento (AEAS), una entidad en la que se agrupan sociedades de todo tipo. Sin embargo, algunas empresas afirman que, si hubiera una patronal del sector, sería esta.

Gistau insiste en que no se privatiza el agua, que en España es un bien público, y que los ayuntamientos están obligados a asegurar el abastecimiento a todos los ciudadanos. Este marco es el que, a su juicio, favorece la convivencia de varios modelos entre los que se incluye la participación de las empresas privadas. "Pero es falso el debate sobre la privatización, porque los activos [bienes y derechos con valor monetario] son siempre públicos", advierte.

El expresidente de la Expo de Zaragoza y de Aguas Andinas, así como exdirector del Canal de Isabel II, sí defiende que el dinero que se saca del canon, que suelen ser cifras millonarias, "debe ir al agua". "Si no", asegura, "se trata de una especie de malversación".

Gistau defiende la participación de las empresas, aunque asegura que sacan un beneficio "legítimo, pero corto". "No son hermanas de la caridad", justifica. Pero aboga por una figura clave que defienden también los operadores públicos: un regulador que fije unas reglas claras y comunes.

El secretario general de la asociación de operadores públicos se suma a esta demanda y la exige por ley. "Tiene que haber indicadores claros y públicos que aporten información contrastable", reclama para garantizar la calidad del servicio y, a su juicio, demostrar la bondad de la gestión de las empresas públicas. Gistau responde que las entidades privadas someten su gestión a la revisión de los mismos indicadores que las empresas públicas.

El negocio existe y es internacional. La multinacional andaluza Abengoa anunció recientemente que se ha hecho, en consorcio con Graña y Montero, con la ampliación y mejora del sistema de agua potable para 200.000 usuarios en Perú. En total, 83 millones de euros.

Aqualia, del grupo FCC, está presente en más de 1.100 municipios de 16 países y presta servicios a 27 millones de personas. Esta empresa cree que su participación aporta a los municipios "capacidad técnica, conocimiento y experiencia". Defiende que el negocio se genera al "disponer de muchos contratos a muy largo plazo". "Se crean grandes sinergias que hacen posible una economía de escala de la que se obtiene reducciones de gastos muy importantes en suministros (energía, telefonía, reactivos, etcétera), materiales y repuestos mientras se favorece la innovación y el desarrollo de tecnologías propias, lo que posibilita alcanzar una pequeña rentabilidad estable en el tiempo ajustada a lo planteado en la oferta".

También rechazan que no se sometan a los mismos controles que las empresas públicas o que su objetivo no incluya al usuario. En este sentido, Aqualia afirma que "el ciudadano es el centro de su gestión" y que se someten a todas las normas y normativas de calidad.

El Gobierno de Esperanza Aguirre ya ha anunciado su intención de privatizar parte del servicio en la Comunidad de Madrid, pero el Ayuntamiento de Huelva ya ha dado el paso. Este es uno de los últimos que ha incorporado a un grupo de empresas privadas al 49% del accionariado. La operación supone un montante total de 57,3 millones de euros. A cambio, Aquagest, el grupo que se ha sumado a la entidad -Unicaja (30%), Caja Granada (15%) y Agbar (55%)- y que ya gestiona el agua de 1,2 millones de personas, se compromete a invertir en la ciudad siete millones de euros en los 25 años del contrato (un millón de euros el primer ejercicio). Además, cuatro millones irán destinados a sensibilización y concienciación ciudadana. La nueva empresa resultante tiene la posibilidad de subir las tasas anualmente un 1% por encima del IPC, pero sólo previa aprobación del pleno municipal y tras justificar los costes.


La presa de El Atazar

CANAL DE ISABEL II | 11-04-2011

La presa de El Atazar, que distribuye al Canal de Isabel II de Madrid. El Gobierno de Aguirre ha planteado la posibilidad de privatizar una parte de su sistema de aguas.


El objetivo ha sido "optimizar los recursos municipales dando entrada a un socio tecnológico y financiero que refuerce la estructura, garantice la viabilidad de Aguas de Huelva en estos tiempos difíciles y mejore la calidad en la prestación del servicio", afirma el gobierno local. "Muchos municipios españoles emularán la actuación del Ayuntamiento de Huelva porque la alianza público-privada es, sin duda, el futuro de la gestión de servicios para obtener la calidad que merecen los ciudadanos", afirma el alcalde de Huelva, Pedro Rodríguez (PP).

En cualquier caso, el debate tiene como fin el usuario, que debe tener siempre la última palabra. El Congreso Nacional de Medio Ambiente celebrado el pasado año advertía de los cambios en los modelos de gestión y clamaba por un principio básico: la participación, incluida en la Directiva Marco del Agua y que permite implicar a la sociedad en la toma de decisiones. En este sentido, el congreso defendió que, sea cual sea el futuro próximo, es necesario "implantar medidas para mejorar el acceso a la información medioambiental relevante y garantizar la participación pública en todo el proceso de planificación del servicio hídrico".

----------


## No Registrado

Craso error, que pagaremos los contibuyentes y el medio ambiente. Menos calidad y más corrupción.

Con  el abastecimiento de agua no se puede hacer negocio.

Muy mala noticia.

----------


## Salut

La principal ventaja de la privatización de la gestión de aguas es que las empresas privadas suelen tener más valentía que los politicuchos municipales. Vamos, que no les tiembla la mano en subir los precios si con ello se consigue un menor consumo o una mayor depuración.

Y es bastante lamentable, porque en realidad nada impide que la gestión pública sea tan eficaz o más que la privada... salvo la falta de visión de nuestros políticos y la ignorancia de los electores.

----------


## ben-amar

> La principal ventaja de la privatización de la gestión de aguas es que las empresas privadas suelen tener más valentía que los politicuchos municipales. Vamos, que *no les tiembla la mano en subir los precios si con ello se consigue un menor consumo o una mayor depuración.*
> 
> Y es bastante lamentable, porque en realidad nada impide que la gestión pública sea tan eficaz o más que la privada... salvo la falta de visión de nuestros políticos y la ignorancia de los electores.


O para aumentar beneficios, solamente

----------


## Salut

Bueno, como las aguas son lo que se denomina un "monopolio natural" (sector en el que la competencia es físicamente imposible), suele haber supervisión política que limita las subidas con esos fines.

Y digo "suele", porque puede haber algún que otro político que venda favores a la concesionaria de turno.

Si alguien me ha leido en este y otros foros sabrá que no soy precisamente sospechoso de "ultraliberal" ni de querer privatizarlo todo. Y sin embargo, no veo con tan malos ojos la concesión (que no "privatización") de los servicios de aguas, basuras, etc.

Al fin y al cabo, se mantiene el control político sobre el asunto... pero hay una gestión más o menos eficaz -salvo fraude en el concurso público-.

De todas formas, esta postura es meramente coyuntural, dado el bajísimo nivel de nuestra clase política -sobre todo a escala municipal-.

----------


## perdiguera

Aunque a veces, como ha pasado en París, si se recupera la gestión por parte del municipio se pueda mejorar el coste al usuario y entrar en beneficios.
Lo leí en el País de papel hace unos días.

----------


## Salut

Si, evidentemente nada hace al sector privado intrínsecamente mejor que al sector público. Unas veces son más competentes unos, y otras veces los otros.

De hecho, creo que en la mayor parte de los casos lo más "sano" sería la entrada de una concesionaria de forma temporal, para solventar los problemas gordos, y que una vez se asiente una gestión eficiente esta retorne a manos 100% públicas -por lo que bastaría que los políticos "no toquen" o sólo "toquen" con conocimiento de causa-.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En primer lugar las  empresas no tienen que ver entre lo público o lo privado,
sino entre buenas y malas. 
Yo conosco una pública que tiene un indice de satisfación del más del 75% y seguro que hay otras malísimas.
Después de esta aclaración el agua es un bien comun y hay veces que hay que sacrificar lo economico, el ejemplo está en los pueblo pequeños que normalmente no dan beneficios.

Empresas publicas bien gestionadas con intervencion de los ciudadanos y seguro que las empreas privadas tambien cogen parte.

Saludos a todos.

----------

